# Injured common pleco



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

My pleco has some wounds from rocks that caved in on him that I mentioned in another thread. The wounded areas seem to be growing a light white fuzz on them, like very very thin hairs. I'm guessing this is some sort of fungal infection. What is the treatment for this, cost no object? He's my favorite fish and do NOT want to lose him.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Head down to your local fish store and ask them for fungal and injury medication, they should provide you with the right stuff, but also read the package and make sure it's what you want/need.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like using Melafix and Primafix. It works wonders, you should check it out if your LFS carries it


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I got Pimafix. He also gave me API Stress Coat+ for free. I did a water change before I added it. I'm not going to put him in a hospital tank because he really did not like moving to the bigger tank.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

You might want to get some melafix too if it started with an injury. Melafix and pimafix may be used together.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Try those treatments we have suggested so far, and report back here on your results. Could you explain the wounds the fish has again?


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

He had some abrasians from being pinned between the sand bottom and some rather large barnacle-encrusted rocks. They appeared to be what I'd say were friction burns from trying to escape, plus a pretty badly nipped tail fin from the other fish. At first the white fuzzy fungus got worse, and I even started to notice some redness on one of the wounds, but he appears to be healing now a week later. He didn't eat as much at first, but just yesterday he ate about a 3 inch section of cucumber in one day. Sucky seems to be on the road to recovery. Most of the fuzz has fallen off.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Good to hear that all is going well


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Just an update since not many "help me" stories get updated with results, Sucky is fully recovered. I can't say that he's 100% because his tail is shorter now from being half eaten, but it's not ragged anymore and looks to be growing back. Anyone have any idea if it will fully grow back?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most likely the tail will grow back completely, but it can take a couple months.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

He'll probably be fine. My common pleco got into a scrap with my Ghost Knife over a year ago and several cuts on his body. He healed in less than a week and now you can't even tell anything ever happened. That's the only aggression issue I have ever had with my present fish.


----------

